# Editting background colour using Photoshop CS2 [RESOLVED]



## HCP (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm learning how to use Photoshop CS2. Let's say I have an image that I want to edit like the one below:










As you can see, it's a sapphire with a white background. Using Photoshop, how can I edit the background and change it to black?

Thanks


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Editting background colour using Photoshop CS2*

that image is very pixelated to begin with, but i tried by making a selection around the sapphire. use guides if needed. then invert the selection and then negative the image. i then used hue/saturation/lightness to alter the shadowed area back to a blue. i'm not very good with photoshop.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Editting background colour using Photoshop CS2*

Another way is to use the Magic Wand tool to select areas of similar colour, in this case the white background. Set the Tolerance level to 120 so it picks up the light blue shadow, then click anywhere on the background. Then go to Select > Modify > Smooth > 3 pixels to smooth out any jaggies around the edge of the sapphire. And finally go to Edit > Fill and choose the colour for the new background.










Tip: If the first attempt with the Magic Wand misses out some pixels or selects too many, change the Tolerance Level to a much lower number for more accuracy, then hold the Shift key and click the missing pixels to add them to the selection, or hold the Ctrl key and click the unwanted pixels to remove them from the selction. You can undo any mistakes and try again with a different Tolerance value by using Ctrl-Z.


----------



## HCP (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: Editting background colour using Photoshop CS2*

And here's my finished image:










I did some extra smoothing and blurring to smoothe out the edges, so it wouldn't look like it has been editted.  

Thanks so much for your help! :smile:


----------

